# help! guineapig eye problem :(



## AnimaLover89 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all my male guineapig ditto has one normal eye but then his other is receding and is visibly smaller than his normal one, it was a little dischargey a few days ago and a vet quoted me 18 consultation on complaining that 18 quid to see a guineapig was disgusting he advised i try optrex eye drops for irratated eyea as he may have been poked init by a piece of hay for example. Anyway ive been using the eye drops and the discharge has stopped however his eye is stil sunken into his head compared to his normal eye. What could this be? Hes eating well, drinking well, playing, popcorning, being his normal self. He has no other symptoms no nasal discharge etc so i dont think its a respitory infection  .. Al help would be greatly apreciated? X


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Has his eye always been a bit smaller and sunken? It could be something he was born with. If the discharge has stopped and the eye doesn't look sore and is not causing him any problems then I would say just keep an eye (excuse the pun) on it. I have added a link to a guinea pig forum which has lots of knowledgeable people, there is nothing they don't know about guinea pigs, so it might be worth you joining to get good advice.

The Guinea Pig Forum - Powered by vBulletin


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LoveCockersx said:


> Hi all my male guineapig ditto has one normal eye but then his other is receding and is visibly smaller than his normal one, it was a little dischargey a few days ago and a vet quoted me 18 consultation on complaining that 18 quid to see a guineapig was disgusting he advised i try optrex eye drops for irratated eyea as he may have been poked init by a piece of hay for example. Anyway ive been using the eye drops and the discharge has stopped however his eye is stil sunken into his head compared to his normal eye. What could this be? Hes eating well, drinking well, playing, popcorning, being his normal self. He has no other symptoms no nasal discharge etc so i dont think its a respitory infection  .. Al help would be greatly apreciated? X


My daughter has Guineapigs and one had problems with her eye, and apparently apart for possible injuries I was astounded by the amount of eye problems guineapigs can have. This may help a bit, but really it would be best to get it checked out.

Guinea Lynx :: Eyes


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Would add looking at the link it mentions receeding eyes deffinately warrants professional checking out by a vet.


----------

